# Una scena che adoro



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

Quante cose spiega di me questo film.
Quante volte sono stato scambiato per un bonaccione, ingenuo e coglione.
Ma la mia vera natura è questa.
Ogni tanto faccio questo.
E poi sto bene. 
La colonna sonora poi è un mito!

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=8erQ3DSsptY


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante cose spiega di me questo film.
> Quante volte sono stato scambiato per un bonaccione, ingenuo e coglione.
> *Ma la mia vera natura è questa*.
> *Ogni tanto faccio questo*.
> ...


Il prete o il killer?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

*Aspetto questo*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=njIuc8UEt3c


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il prete o il killer?


Michael nessun personaggio del cinema mi ha mai affascinato così tanto.
Ma non perchè mafioso.
Ma per il suo tentativo di redimersi e per questa situazione che continuamente lo inghiotte e lo fagocita. Anch'io tante volte guardandomi allo specchio mi dico: sono solo uno che ha fatto quello che doveva fare, per non sentirsi un coglione, una larva, un uomo zerbino, un dipendente affettivo da.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

*e questa...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue8VS-bcj88


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

*o questa...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLWqZt-hZdc


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

*L'amore finisce così.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixT8L2trgEg&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Michael nessun personaggio del cinema mi ha mai affascinato così tanto.
> Ma non perchè mafioso.
> Ma per il suo tentativo di redimersi e per questa situazione che continuamente lo inghiotte e lo fagocita. Anch'io tante volte guardandomi allo specchio mi dico: *sono solo uno che ha fatto quello che doveva fare*, per non sentirsi un coglione, una larva, un uomo zerbino, un dipendente affettivo da.


Non ho mai capito bene cosa tu abbia fatto... dico davvero. Però penso che a prescindere da tutto, sentirsi dentro come tu descrivi, è un fatto da far emergere... non da nascondere con dei comportamenti esteriori come risposta. Non so se si capisce quello che intendo, però...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf6ZnM0LzNk&NR=1


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

*stasera è così*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UJp786dgVs&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb42VUl5NQo&feature=related


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UJp786dgVs&feature=related


 
Conte, ma lo sai che è il mio film preferito?

Elisabeth McGovern e Robert DeNiro.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snr8fLYWAwQ&feature=related


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2010)

Posso postarne anche io una?

Io adoro questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tg_zSA-SJk


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posso postarne anche io una?
> 
> Io adoro questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tg_zSA-SJk


anche a me piace tanto questa scena!!:up::up:

Lui anche se è un cessetto mi garba molto


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche a me piace tanto questa scena!!:up::up:
> 
> Lui anche se è un cessetto mi garba molto


 Mi garba pure a me!!! :carneval:
E poi le musiche di morricone: S T U P E N D E ! ! ! !


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

*La mia e' questa, e mi scappa sempre una lacrima a questo punto*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxg9qzVGpcs


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Posso postarne anche io una?
> 
> Io adoro questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tg_zSA-SJk


Ah che bel film...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, ma lo sai che è il mio film preferito?
> 
> Elisabeth McGovern e Robert DeNiro.....


Giuro non lo sapevo, ma mi fa piacere che sia così:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snr8fLYWAwQ&feature=related


Il più bel sorriso della storia del cinema... ma cosa ha capito Noodles?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il più bel sorriso della storia del cinema... ma cosa ha capito Noodles?


Adoro de Niro e in particolar modo Noodles, nella vita sono stato molto Noodles! Ride perchè ha mandato a fare in culo il risentimento. Ride perchè quella stronza che tanto gli faceva le pare sui valori, poi è finita per fare scelte di merda e di comodo, come tutti, ma alla fine gli para il culo. Ride perchè ha scoperto che il suo grande amico ha tradito gli amici, ride perchè fu furbo e quella volta non partecipò alla rapina perchè doveva farsi di oppio.
Ride perchè l'oppio fa ridere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

*e questa poi...*

uno è là per i cazzi suoi...poi vede lei...e il suo cuore si orienta..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIhqjRWZ77Y&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaGbynp01Y4
Il film era una stronzata ma a me è piaciuto:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Ahahahahahaha...e questo mi ricorda quando faccio il finto mona...
e proprio quando ho convinto l'altro che sono un mona...rivelo il mio vero volto! AHahahahhaahah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B0hsv6_VRk&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Una delle mie scene preferite nella storia del cinema! L'avrò' vista centinaia di voltahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBXyB7niEc0


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Altra scena epica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb3OWgjg_ls


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGmF5jSFEL4


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> uno è là per i cazzi suoi...poi vede lei...e il suo cuore si orienta..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIhqjRWZ77Y&feature=related


  Stupendo conte!!!!!!! 
Bellissima playing love!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adoro de Niro e in particolar modo Noodles, nella vita sono stato molto Noodles! Ride perchè ha mandato a fare in culo il risentimento. Ride perchè quella stronza che tanto gli faceva le pare sui valori, poi è finita per fare scelte di merda e di comodo, come tutti, ma alla fine gli para il culo. Ride perchè ha scoperto che il suo grande amico ha tradito gli amici, ride perchè fu furbo e quella volta non partecipò alla rapina perchè doveva farsi di oppio.
> Ride perchè l'oppio fa ridere.


Ride perchè s'è sognato tutto il futuro, in preda all'oppio...?


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ride perchè s'è sognato tutto il futuro, in preda all'oppio...?



Quello che mi ha sempre dato da pensare e': perche' la stupra in macchina, me lo spiegate? ... lui che l'ha amata sin da bambino


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha sempre dato da pensare e': perche' la stupra in macchina, me lo spiegate? ... lui che l'ha amata sin da bambino


 Per la frustrazione dell'amore alimentato per anni in galera e poi respinto, imho.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per la frustrazione dell'amore alimentato per anni in galera e poi respinto, imho.


E' la scena piu' brutta e violenta del film


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la scena piu' brutta e violenta del film


brutta no, ma concordo sul violenta... è terribile perchè si vede l'amore immaginato e sognato per tanti anni che si rivela, concretizzandosi nel possesso e nella voglia di ferire.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> brutta no, ma concordo... è terribile perchè si vede l'amore immaginato e sognato per tanti anni che si rivela, concretizzandosi nel possesso e nella voglia di ferire.


SI! :up: ... della serie: Tu non mi vuoi ed io mi vendico.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! :up: ... della serie: Tu non mi vuoi ed io mi vendico.


 o anche: io non sono capace di averti, e mi punisco abbruttendomi... in quel caso, l'altra diventa solo uno sfortunato "strumento".
Comunque, lo stupro è preceduto da una delle scene più belle della storia del cinema... la cena. Perfetta nel rappresentare con musica fotografia inquadrature dialoghi, le bellezza dell'amore.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *o anche: io non sono capace di averti, e mi punisco abbruttendomi...* in quel caso, l'altra diventa solo uno sfortunato "strumento".
> Comunque, lo stupro è preceduto da una delle scene più belle della storia del cinema... la cena. Perfetta nel rappresentare con musica fotografia inquadrature dialoghi, le bellezza dell'amore.


Io l'ho intesa così.
Non punisce lei ma sé stesso.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io l'ho intesa così.
> Non punisce lei ma sé stesso.


 Si, soprattutto se stesso, concordo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> o anche: io non sono capace di averti, e mi punisco abbruttendomi... in quel caso, l'altra diventa solo uno sfortunato "strumento".
> Comunque, lo stupro è preceduto da una delle scene più belle della storia del cinema... la cena. Perfetta nel rappresentare con musica fotografia inquadrature dialoghi, le bellezza dell'amore.


Il film e' tutto bello, la scena dello stupro sta a dimostrare anche, che nella vita non si puo' avere/pretendere tutto, puo' solo rubare, strappare, quei pochi attimi. distruggendo il sogno di una vita intera ... che stupido! L'unica cosa pulita della sua vita e che fa? La distrugge.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il film e' tutto bello, la scena dello stupro sta a dimostrare anche, che nella vita non si puo' avere/pretendere tutto, puo' solo rubare, strappare, quei pochi attimi. distruggendo il sogno di una vita intera ... che stupido! L'unica cosa pulita della sua vita e che fa? La distrugge.


 Ammettendo che tutto quello che capita dopo la fumeria non sia solo un sogno d'oppio di Noodles, direi che lui non distrugge tanto il sogno di una vita, quanto l'immagine dentro di se di un sogno coltivato e già sfumato. Lo stupro di Deborah è un "reset", che paradossalmente gli permette di andare avanti.


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN0_eTSYLlg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiuGBzlytw

ammetto che caragno sempre


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQQj403xZVE


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQQj403xZVE


bellissimo!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> o anche: io non sono capace di averti, e mi punisco abbruttendomi... in quel caso, l'altra diventa solo uno sfortunato "strumento".
> Comunque, lo stupro è preceduto da una delle scene più belle della storia del cinema... la cena. Perfetta nel rappresentare con musica fotografia inquadrature dialoghi, le bellezza dell'amore.


Lei lo distrugge.
Lui ha fatto di tutto nella sua vita, di tutto, per farsi "accettare" da lei, ma lei ha la puzza sotto il naso eh? Si permette sempre e solo di giudicarlo, come dire, " Non sei abbastanza per me!".
Lei non gli dice: " Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato, voglio te e solo te!". Per me quella scena mostra tutto il risentimento di lui, contro lo stupido orgoglio di lei. Lei ciò deve andare dietro a SE STESSA. Ha una montagna di cose più importanti di lui. E poi si vede bene come va a finire. Anche lei opera scelte di pura convenienza. In tutto il film, lui no. Il suo amico lo vuole far fuori perchè sa che lui non si vende. 
Lei fin da bambina gioca con lui come un gatto con il topo. E lo umilia. Quando lui esce dopo la scena del cantico dei cantici, e viene pestato, la supplica di aprire la porta. Ma lei niente. E quando fu in carcere lei andò a trovarlo? NO.
Cosa fa lei in tutto il film per lui? 
Nulla. Gli fa solo capire che lei non lo vuole, anche se lui la ama come un pazzo. Ancora una volta chi non ama decide per chi ama.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

*anche questa la adoro*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG_lP57PynA&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei lo distrugge.
> Lui ha fatto di tutto nella sua vita, di tutto, per farsi "accettare" da lei, ma lei ha la puzza sotto il naso eh? Si permette sempre e solo di giudicarlo, come dire, " Non sei abbastanza per me!".
> Lei non gli dice: " Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato, voglio te e solo te!". Per me quella scena mostra tutto il risentimento di lui, contro lo stupido orgoglio di lei. Lei ciò deve andare dietro a SE STESSA. Ha una montagna di cose più importanti di lui. E poi si vede bene come va a finire. Anche lei opera scelte di pura convenienza. In tutto il film, lui no. Il suo amico lo vuole far fuori perchè sa che lui non si vende.
> Lei fin da bambina gioca con lui come un gatto con il topo. E lo umilia. Quando lui esce dopo la scena del cantico dei cantici, e viene pestato, la supplica di aprire la porta. Ma lei niente. E quando fu in carcere lei andò a trovarlo? NO.
> ...


 Incredibile.
Con questo post mi hai fatto tenerezza.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei lo distrugge.
> Lui ha fatto di tutto nella sua vita, di tutto, per farsi "accettare" da lei, ma lei ha la puzza sotto il naso eh? Si permette sempre e solo di giudicarlo, come dire, " Non sei abbastanza per me!".
> Lei non gli dice: " Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato, voglio te e solo te!". Per me quella scena mostra tutto il risentimento di lui, contro lo stupido orgoglio di lei. Lei ciò deve andare dietro a SE STESSA. Ha una montagna di cose più importanti di lui. E poi si vede bene come va a finire. Anche lei opera scelte di pura convenienza. In tutto il film, lui no. Il suo amico lo vuole far fuori perchè sa che lui non si vende.
> Lei fin da bambina gioca con lui come un gatto con il topo. E lo umilia. Quando lui esce dopo la scena del cantico dei cantici, e viene pestato, la supplica di aprire la porta. Ma lei niente. E quando fu in carcere lei andò a trovarlo? NO.
> ...


Strana affermazione


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Strana affermazione


Non è strana, è inesatta (per me)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Luglio 2010)

Anche qui c'è Robert Deniro 



http://www.vivamachete.com


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=3E7175178829AAB2&playnext=1&v=P9RPPwmE1aA


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, come poteva essere diversamente?
> Lui era solo un gangster ignorante che aveva fatto della violenza e del sopruso il suo modus vivendi. L'unico suo merito era: non nasconderlo.
> 
> Lei era stata abituata sin da bambina a pretendere/ meritarsi di più:
> ...


Nella vita basta un solo bel sogno...e chi se frega se rifiuti la realtà per ostinarti a rifugiarti in esso...ma guarda perchè io sono musicista...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9vUCjBGe5g&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Strana affermazione





Abigail ha detto:


> Non è strana, è inesatta (per me)


*E' una proiezione.*
*Altro che macchie di Rorschach!*


contepinceton ha detto:


> Nella vita basta un solo bel sogno...e chi se frega se rifiuti la realtà per ostinarti a rifugiarti in esso...ma guarda perchè io sono musicista...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9vUCjBGe5g&feature=related


 Visto?


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

*Ma è un cartone*

Mi sembrava troppo perfetto come culo:carneval::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi sembrava troppo perfetto come culo:carneval::mexican:


 Ahahahahahahhahahah:rotfl:
Cavolo...ma quand'è che posso ri-raputarti??
Sti 20 nick sembrano eterni!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei lo distrugge.
> Lui ha fatto di tutto nella sua vita, di tutto, per farsi "accettare" da lei, ma lei ha la puzza sotto il naso eh? Si permette sempre e solo di giudicarlo, come dire, " Non sei abbastanza per me!".
> Lei non gli dice: " Dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato, voglio te e solo te!". Per me quella scena mostra tutto il risentimento di lui, contro lo stupido orgoglio di lei. *Lei ciò deve andare dietro a SE STESSA. Ha una montagna di cose più importanti di lui. E poi si vede bene come va a finire. Anche lei opera scelte di pura convenienza*. *In tutto il film, lui no*. Il suo amico lo vuole far fuori perchè sa che lui non si vende.
> Lei fin da bambina gioca con lui come un gatto con il topo. E lo umilia. Quando lui esce dopo la scena del cantico dei cantici, e viene pestato, la supplica di aprire la porta. Ma lei niente. E quando fu in carcere lei andò a trovarlo? NO.
> ...


Lei non lo hai mai amato. Nè da bambino nè da adulto. La differenza sta tutta lì... il vero traditore è Max, non lei. Max amava Noodles, lei non l'ha mai fatto.
Forse è il miglior film sul tema del tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

nella scena finale di "non ti muovere" avete visto il cameo di margaret mazzantini, autrice del libro e moglie di castellitto?


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella scena finale di "non ti muovere" avete visto il cameo di margaret mazzantini, autrice del libro e moglie di castellitto?


Cameo...ha copiato Hitchcock. :singleeye::singleeye:

(faccia da rumpiball:singleeye


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella scena finale di "non ti muovere" avete visto il cameo di margaret mazzantini, autrice del libro e moglie di castellitto?


Lo sapevi che stanno preparando il film anche di "venuto al mondo" sempre con Castellito e la Cruz?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che stanno preparando il film anche di "venuto al mondo" sempre con Castellito e la Cruz?


 no, davvero?
speriamo non mi deluda, il libro mi è piaciuto profondamente


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, davvero?
> speriamo non mi deluda, il libro mi è piaciuto profondamente


Anche a me anche se lei ha un modo di scrivere che trovo  logorroico e pesante ogni tanto.
La storia però è veramente bella.
La cruz nella parte di lei ce  la vedo poco ma non me la vedevo neanche in Non ti muovere ed è stata incredibilmente credibile e brava.
:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che stanno preparando il film anche di "venuto al mondo" sempre con Castellito e la Cruz?


 com'è il libro? Ho letto solo "Non ti muovere"


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> com'è il libro? Ho letto solo "Non ti muovere"


Bello .molto bello.
A me la mazzantini sta un po' sui balot ma è molto brava anche se come ho scritto sopra a volte è pesantuccia..
Scandaglia emozioni e sensazioni come pochi scrittori di oggi.
Leggilo però, merita


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anche a me anche se lei ha un modo di scrivere che trovo *logorroico e pesante.*
> La storia però è veramente bella.
> La cruz nella parte di lei ce la vedo poco ma non me la vedevo neanche in Non ti muovere ed è stata incredibilmente credibile e brava.
> :singleeye:


 strano...riesce a coinvolgere tantissimo.
infatti stavo pensando che la cruz nella parte di gemma mica va bene , forse farà la ...vabé un personaggio femminile che stare a spiegare magari fa torto a chi deve ancora leggere


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bello .molto bello.
> A me la mazzantini sta un po' sui balot ma è molto brava anche se come ho scritto sopra a volte è pesantuccia..
> Scandaglia emozioni e sensazioni come pochi scrittori di oggi.
> Leggilo però, merita


 Ok, lo farò! :up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> com'è il libro? Ho letto solo "Non ti muovere"


 bellissimo moltimodi.un percorso d'amore tra le macerie di una guerra terribile


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano...riesce a coinvolgere tantissimo.
> infatti stavo pensando che la cruz nella parte di gemma mica va bene , forse farà la ...*vabé un personaggio femminile che stare a spiegare magari fa torto a chi deve ancora leggere*


Non ci avevo pensato! Per me  però fa Gemma.
No certo, anche a me coinvolge moltissimo, il libro l'ho divorato  (con non ti muovere ammetto che mi sono ritrovata a piangere in più occasioni ma quella è la senilità:unhappy:.)
Non trovi però che  avolte sia un po' troppo prolissa ??


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato! Per me però fa Gemma.
> No certo, anche a me coinvolge moltissimo, il libro l'ho divorato (con non ti muovere ammetto che mi sono ritrovata a piangere in più occasioni ma quella è la senilità:unhappy:.)
> Non trovi però che avolte sia un po' troppo prolissa ??


 descrive perfettamente e lascia in sospeso cose per poi sorprendere.
se devo essere sincera mi ha fatto piangere più questo


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> descrive perfettamente e lascia in sospeso cose per poi sorprendere.
> se devo essere sincera mi ha fatto piangere più questo


Il finale sicuramente.
No, Non ti muovere mi ha mosso note dentro che non pensavo di avere.
E' stato incredibile.


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Credo uno dei più bei film comici surrealistici di tutti i tempi!
Lo so a memoria:carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJMCHRcF3c


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

*sempre lui*

meno capolavoro ma spassosissimo (mia figlia lo avrà visto decine di volte , lo conosce a memoria...e ride ancora )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLWjOGDQx9Q&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Che donna brillante e in gamba aveva Mel. Oltre che bravissima ed eclettica attrice


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo sapevi che stanno preparando il film anche di "venuto al mondo" sempre con Castellito e la Cruz?


A me piace molto come donna e come autrice.
Ho partecipato ad un incontro letterario nella mia città in cui presentava "Venuto al mondo", è stata molto coinvolgente e disponibile al confronto. Davvero, è stata una meraviglia ascoltarla (un pò meno la Maraini, ascoltata qualche settimana fa....)


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

A me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydQ1Jx9JySk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pZerOpto4


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

*A tutti noi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrf93IbGeJ8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl2kCMdW5Og

Alzati Scout, sta passando tuo padre


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl2kCMdW5Og
> 
> Alzati Scout, sta passando tuo padre


:umile::umiledue:


----------

